# moving to bacolod



## pkellyuk (Mar 14, 2011)

thinking of moving with my filipino wife and our daughter to bacolod at the end of the year, we already have a house there in mansilingan.

After selling up in the uk i think i would have about 70k to live on giving me a fairly long time to setup some form of work / income. My profession is computer programming and im fairly certain i could do this working online for myself. 

At 40 i wont be retiring but just dont want to be a desk slave like i am in the uk anymore. 

i know the cost of living in the philippines is much lower if you avoid the malls etc - the most i have lived there for is one month. 

does this sound like a crazy plan? have you done something similar?


----------



## sebc (May 25, 2012)

Crazy? You must be crazy! It sounds like heaven to me. Also sounds like you're ready to go. We are at the other end of the telescope: no savings, no assets, no house here or over there, but hoping for all of these! Get yourself over there and enjoy! Best of luck with it all.


----------



## seram (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi Pkelly....

Mate, Do your homework.

Your 70,000 pounds converts into around 4.75 million peso. If you live until you are 70 that figure converts into 158,000 peso a year or 13,000 peso a month.

I could not live on that.

Even allowing for your 70,000 pound to accrue bank interest I would say that the work you intend to do with computer programing has to bring you in at least 20,000 peso a month to add to your 13,000 from your savings..

Your 70,000 pounds or euro is not enough. Is there money these days in computer programing. It seems that computer programmers are a dime a dozen so to speak.

Your 70,000 pounds will be eaten up by family hospital bills and drug stores. You will fly home every other year to the UK. 

Dont burn your bridges back in the UK. The Philippines will always be there for you and your asawa. Get her a fiance visa and get her to the UK and work your butts off for 10 years and the go the Phils and live happily ever after..cheers


----------



## pkellyuk (Mar 14, 2011)

thanks for the opinions guys, well im fairly sure we will be going. My wife has been in the UK for over a year on a spouse visa and wants to return to the philippines. 

lots of reasons i want to go but i wont bore you with them 

See you on the sunny side


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Philippines Or Bust*



pkellyuk said:


> thanks for the opinions guys, well im fairly sure we will be going. My wife has been in the UK for over a year on a spouse visa and wants to return to the philippines.
> 
> lots of reasons i want to go but i wont bore you with them
> 
> See you on the sunny side


Sounds like you have made up you mind to make the move. Hope you still feel the same after being here three or four years. I did what you are doing more or less and on a lot less income. We are careful with spending and doing okay. I'd never leave here to go back to the states as well. Everyone will have a different experience or feel differently about things once here. For me, it was the best thing I've ever done. For many I know of here, a lot have gone home. Some still here, and a few have even died here by making mistakes that got them killed.
Best of luck and do keep us posted---especially after you get here.


Gene


----------



## BrianO (Feb 2, 2013)

pkellyuk said:


> thinking of moving with my filipino wife and our daughter to bacolod at the end of the year, we already have a house there in mansilingan.
> 
> After selling up in the uk i think i would have about 70k to live on giving me a fairly long time to setup some form of work / income. My profession is computer programming and im fairly certain i could do this working online for myself.
> 
> ...


Just joined up and saw your post!
I'm originally from US and did the same as you plan back in 2006.
Did you wind up making the move?
My home is also in Mansilingan!


----------

